# Atlanta bound?



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there DFWAPC folks. I've met some of you at the two or three meetings I've been to (Brandon, formerly of Ft. Worth, then Houston, now back in Ft. Worth). Thanks Mike and Dave for hosting in September.

So as you all probably know, AGA convention is coming up with some great speakers in Atlanta, including god in the flesh (Amano) 

I was just wondering who I might see there from DFWAPC.

Also, I wanted to find out if anyone is already or might be interested in driving, sharing a room, etc. Bad economy and all, I wouldn't mind saving a few bucks myself.

Thanks guys, and I plan to see you at the next meeting. I'll be bringing a check and officially joining the club!

Take care!


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

The Captain will buy you dinner and beers in Atlanta . I have a special treat here in Houston one day before Atlanta .


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm going to be there, for sure! When are y'all coming into town?


----------

